# Need Advice or Opinion on Ignition Coil Pack/Bad Chevy service



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No to all of your questions ! This is a new 1 for me . Sounds like they are covering the cause with a bunch of side stepping in order to get payed . Unfortunately you may have to just bite the bullet and have the repairs handled . 2 quarts shoort of oil sounds like you do not check the oil lvel much , and should check the level imediately after an oil change to verify that it is full of new oil ..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Call a different dealer. Cracking the ignition coil will NOT cause your oil to drop by 2 quarts. There isn't any oil near the ignition coil. Also, contact Chevy Customer Care here on CruzeTalk and send them your VIN, contact information, and the name of the dealer you don't want to go back to and ask them to help you find a different dealership.

Finally, you can check on the recalls for your car yourself. Take a look at the thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/105-ask-general-motors/36433-gm-recall-database-check.html for more information.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## Cruze2.0Diesel (Jun 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, I think 1 post right. I like to say trust the technician because they are the ones looking at the problem but in this case I would be skeptical just like you. The plugs and the coil are no big deal I wouldn't be to concerned about that (it has to be fixed but it isn't a major problem with the engine), the oil consumption is another story I don't like to hear that, and they should have absolutely done the recall first thing. How many miles are on the car?


----------



## Shelly T (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for all the responses already!  I really appreciate everyone taking the time to respond to my post.

To touch on all of them...
I do check my oil.. That is why the low oil was surprising and scary. 
I did look up the recalls for my car while wandering the internet. That is the only reason I knew my car had the brake recall, but I will definitely try to contact the Chevy customer care..
I am new to this forum! Thanks 

My Cruze has 52K on it.. and it's been running perfect until now.


----------



## transportsup (Aug 27, 2013)

I just got my 2012 eco from the local dealer here for the same coil issue. The symptoms were identical. They replaced my coil and all the plugs under warranty. Only 27k on the car. Now I did not have the stock plugs in. Had 10k on the new plugs, I am not sure if the plugs had anything to do with the coil pack failure or not ... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Shelly,

Welcome to Cruze Talk. Sorry about the circumstances that brought you here. It there another dealership in your area that you can go to? I f you send me your city or zip code I would be happy to locate one and call them on your behalf. Also if you send me your VIN I cam check for recalls. Please send me a private message and I would be happy to assist you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## vigil14 (Feb 24, 2013)

My car was having problems with the valve cover and intake manifold. Which was causing me to lose oil though my PCV. Maybe you should ask about that. I run heat range 8 plugs in my car and it runs better then with the stock plugs. So that dealership is up in the night.


----------



## Cruze0407 (Mar 9, 2017)

*Misfiring Etc.*

I just started having the same issue with me car. First time was on my way to work my car was acting like it didn't want to change gears and then it suddenly studdered a little and my check engine light came on. Brought it in had the code checked and it was my 3rd cylinder misfiring. I changed the coil pack and plugs at 95K about 3months ago and now I'm at about 115K. the light went off two days later and has yet to come back on, but on my way to work yesterday morning it did the same thing and just flashed the stabiltrack light and check engine which both immediately went off afterwards. Typically its studdering when I accelerate and going atleast 40mph. I've checked my oil, my coolant, the car is running at a normal temp. Anyone have any thoughts


----------

